# 20000hp install



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

At the steel mill....


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

4char


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That be a big motor.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome. :thumbsup: Where is this?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the cool pics......I miss that kind of work.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Is that 20000 horse total?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

13.8kv?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

From what I have seen it's 1200VAC 3PH and this is the will make motor #7 the other 6 were installed in 1995. To who ever asked, each motor is 20000hp.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is the addition done to the switch yard to accommodate the new motor.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a ton of copper for the motor feeders! The 25,000 hp I did a few years ago was 15kv and parallel single conductor 500's feeding it...


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ozzy1990 said:


> From what I have seen it's 1200VAC 3PH and this is the will make motor #7 the other 6 were installed in 1995. To who ever asked, each motor is 20000hp.


1200 volts? Is that a typo? I would think it would be a lot higher than that


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

bkmichael65 said:


> 1200 volts? Is that a typo? I would think it would be a lot higher than that


You'd have to fire up a peaker, just to start it


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

bkmichael65 said:


> 1200 volts? Is that a typo? I would think it would be a lot higher than that


I hope to shout its a typo, otherwise the motor FLC is going to be around 12,000A! 

Probably 12kV.


----------



## tfo (Jun 20, 2013)

dang, i thought the 3000HP motors i was working on now were big lol
Is that 10x500's for each phase?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

who's the power company down there SCE&G or duke OR CP&L ?there going to be very happy!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty sure its 1.2KV, the jacket on the cable said it was only good to 2.4KV


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

The wiring looks like single conductors.. Just asking, is there a requirement in the NEC for cable layouts for single conductors? I remember a table in the CEC for the configuration, and spacing needed...


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Pretty sure its 1.2KV, the jacket on the cable said it was only good to 2.4KV


Is this the Nucor rolling mill? If so, I believe those are 1200VDC motors, fairly common in large DC motors because I think that's the limit of practicality for DC. Might be getting fed with 3phase AC, likely 12.47kV, but there would be transformers ahead of the rectifiers inside of the drive system. They will have multiple phase shifting transformers feeding multiple rectifiers to reduce the harmonics caused by the rectification, but if the jacket you read was on the output side, it would point to the motor being DC.

Still one hellofa motor. Pulling and terminating all of those cables must have been a chore! I did some work on a 37,000HP motor at a Boeing wind tunnel, that had a 15kV class VFD on it and almost everything was connected with hard busbar. At the time, it was the largest AC motor and drive in the world. It's not any more though.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

its 20 wires per phase


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's a pic. The voltage is 1200v
And yes its at nucor.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd there a pic of just the motor?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

who's the power company?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you know what type of motor this is exactly?
good to know the mill is expanding.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

All I know is that it says simens on on the cover.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Whats the motor rolling?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

i ask again, who's the power company?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dunno


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Dunno


okie dokie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, makes more sense now. This thing was completely custom designed from the ground up for this application. It's an extremely low speed synchronous AC motor, designed to run on 953VAC 6.5Hz and can be "boosted" to 23Hz for up to 10 seconds, or overloaded at the design speed of 6.5Hz for up to 10 seconds. The "S9" classification means it is designed for periodic overloading, hence the next two calssifications giving the peak power output capabilities. So those 15.4MW ratings translates to 20,000HP, but only for 10 seconds max. Normally (S9), this motor is rated for 7700kW or 10,000HP. 

Very cool, thanks for sharing. Don't get to see oddball stuff like this very often.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

A tube of chap stick for size reference.


----------

